# 100 Spelldamage fehlen



## Kalusa (19. März 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Super Idee. Schön das ihr bei den Druiden sogar an die verschiedenen Formen gedacht habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings fehlen bei meiner Aggroeule genau 100 Spelldamage. Woran das genau liegt kann ich im Moment leider nicht nachvollziehen da ich in der Arbeit sitze. So wie es Aussieht stimmen allerdings alle Slots inklusive Sockel und Verzauberungen.

Hat noch Jemand das Problem?


----------



## Nastharius (28. April 2008)

Das Talent Weisheit des Mondes wird nicht einberechnet, daher fehlen die 25%(wenn voll ausgeskillt) Damagebonus vom Intwert


----------



## Barrin - master wizard (29. April 2008)

Bei mir fehlen genau 42 Spelldmg, laut Armory habe ich 1192, laut Buffed Charplaner 1150. Krit- und Hitwerte stimmen aber.

Ist dies ein bekanntes Problem?


----------



## Barrin - master wizard (29. April 2008)

Barrin schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlen genau 42 Spelldmg, laut Armory habe ich 1192, laut Buffed Charplaner 1150. Krit- und Hitwerte stimmen aber.
> 
> Ist dies ein bekanntes Problem?



Ok es scheint als wären die fehlenden 42 Spelldmg vom "Überragendes Zauberöl", dieses erhöht nämlich den Spelldmg um genau 42. Komisch ist nur das dieses in der Armory überhaupt nicht mehr angezeigt wird, der Wert von 42 aber nichts desto trotz in der Armory draufgerechnet wurde.

Beim Buffed Charplaner aber nicht!

Welcome to the World of Bugcraft ^^


----------

